# Block Island



## l_lym (Aug 15, 2004)

First trip to Block Island in early Aug. What is the mooring situation mid-week? Are things as bad as the horror stories I hear about weekends?


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

Don't know about the horror stories, but when we arrived at Block Island a couple of weeks ago on a Tuesday afternoon there were no moorings available. We circled the mooring fields for a half-hour or so, then moved to the anchorage.

The anchorage is fine. Holding seems pretty good. There is a water taxi which will shuttle you between your boat and shore for $3 per person per ride. It worked fine, we had a good dinner at The Oar, and an altogether pleasant experience this time, as in times before.

Bill


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Moorings are filled up every day of each week during July & August - high season in The Great Salt Pond. Boats do come and go at all times, but you have to be quick. 

The typical tactic for crews of boats at anchor, is to watch for the signs of people on town moorings getting ready to leave, then snag the mooring with their dinghy. It's like dinghy bumper boats at times.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Block Island is an overcrowded spoiled island. It's charm has led to its fall, in my opinion.

Aside from the madness of traffic and crowds who arrive by ferry and spread across the island on bikes, scooters, taxis and feet.. there are the hundreds and hundreds of boaters who descend on the place from NY, CT. RI and MA.

It's a fav spot for sport fisherman and the marinas raft boats many deep. Disgusting in my opinion.

The dinghy dock is mega crowded and getting a tie up or onto you dink and out again can take serious time. If that's your idea of fun... go for it.

The Oars right on the dock is where sailors go and get drunk and obnoxious along with local youths.

As Bill says you have the option of the Oldport launch if you have the time to spend going from boat to boat as they pick up and drop off customers. This can take up to an hour to finally get to your boat or from your boat to the dock.

Having said all the above, off season BI is really delightful. No crowds, and you can enjoy the island as it was 20 or 30 years ago before it was "discovered". I think the off season population is less than 1,000 and in season it may be 20,000 or more.

When the wind pipes up or squalls come through the anchorage is a madhouse of dragging unoccupied boats. The evenings are filled with the sound of generators and outboards and the smell of grilled food.

It's a fun sail, but my wife hates it and we won't go there in season. You need to experience it though. Don't believe me.. find out for yourself.

jef
sv shiva


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

We have always enjoyed the island when sailing there, either alone or with friends - who gather on each other's boat by dink to share laughter, good food and stories over drinks. 

Staying in Salt Pond is for cruisers who either enjoy or can at least tolerate a party atmosphere - no one has ever attempted to disguise that fact. Loosen your tie and leave the blue blazer at home.


----------



## l_lym (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks for all the input. In retrospect, I'm not sure this is my best trip. (Wife is not thrilled and frankly I'd prefer a little calm for my week off.) I think we'll go for some quieter spots for this trip and hold BI until we can do it earlier or later in the year.

Mistral


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

l_lym said:


> First trip to Block Island in early Aug. What is the mooring situation mid-week? Are things as bad as the horror stories I hear about weekends?


Not so bad. Should be okay midweek but earlier in the day is better.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

SanderO said:


> Block Island is an overcrowded spoiled island. It's charm has led to its fall, in my opinion.
> 
> Aside from the madness of traffic and crowds who arrive by ferry and spread across the island on bikes, scooters, taxis and feet.. there are the hundreds and hundreds of boaters who descend on the place from NY, CT. RI and MA.
> 
> ...


Block Island is great, even in season. Yes it is a party place, but I would not be scared off by comparisons to the "good ole days."


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks for adding that CB. BI is one of the best island destinations in the northeast. In spite of the circus called Champlins, the weekend crowds on shore and occasional loudmouth boat parties, peace and relaxation can be had on most days - especially if you avoid holidays, the worst being July 4th week.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

I think it is important to give a complete and accurate picture of BI as it is for any destination. Newport is another great sailing destination and very crowded and tourist, but it does have some more cultural aspects to it aside from beer, beaches and parties. There you have some great museums, architectural trasures, and music world class music festivals plus a huge range of culinary options as well as shopping and so on.

Block Island is a beautiful spot, but in season it has become essentially a noisy crowded party hearty stop for summer fun. That is what it is now. It is well worth a visit, but if you want to see it's natural beauty and charm go in the off season... it is amazingly different. If you want to party... stop by on any weekend from June 21 through Labor Day.

jef
sv shiva


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I own an architectural business in Newport, attend the classical music festivals each year, along with lectures and cultural events. My wife and I belong to and support local historical societies and museums, including IRYS. It's a way of life during work and after.

We're thankful for island destinations like Block Island, Cuttyhunk and the Vineyard, as an escape from that structured existence.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

lyn,

Block I. can be difficult in a storm as the Great Salt Pond is as big and its very deep in the center thus anchoring can be difficult. Never the less you should try it.

If you can't get a town mooring then find a spot to anchor but beware of the depths mentioned, the water pipe on the wests side, and the marked boundries.

I would anchor on the north east side where its more shallow.

One thing I would try at the town moorings is to ask someone if you can raft with them or if they are leaving soon. You might be surprised. 

We have two club moorings there and its a rafting club. Lots of fun.


----------



## l_lym (Aug 15, 2004)

OK then, so if I'm meandering down the coast, Milford - Essex - Mystic and have another 4-5 days what are some good but perhaps quieter destinations?

Mistral


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

West Harbor Fisher's Island is lovely. Stonnington, CT is a nice town, worth a night over. The Thimbles are worth a stop.
If you are on the LI side make your way up into Mattituck... It is quite unique and off the beaten path.

You can anchor off the Wind Mill at Gardiner's Island in Gardiner's Bay.

You can also tuck in behind Bug Light near Orient.

Coecles Harbor on Shelter Island is a sweet spot as is Smith Cove which is at Mashomak a large nature preserve.

Three Mile Harbor is also a quiet spot off Gardiner's bay despite being in the Hamptons. The madness is to be found at Sag Harbor or Greenport... both hot spots for cigarette boats.

Essex is also lovely for a day...

There ya go. Anchors aweigh!

jef
sv shiva


----------



## nk235 (Apr 8, 2007)

I am actually heading to Block Island the week of August 13 for the first time. First I have to sail my boat from the Great South Bay on the south shore of Long Island around to the North Shore via NYC and then out the sound to meet up with a couple other boats and then head out to Block that week. Should be an adventure since my boat is only 25' 

We'll see how it goes but I am really looking forward to visiting Block Island


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

A great alternative to Block Island is Watch Hill, RI. The anchorage behind Napatree Point is huge with good holding and depths of 6-10 feet. Great beach and cute charming town within easy walk or dink ride. During the week you have the place to yourself. Weekends are busy with hords of smaller power boaters. Since they want to anchor close to the beach, just anchor farther out. Most sailors bypass it because of the the long channel in from Stonington. Their loss.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

JimsCAL

I am one of those sailors who pass it by, but I will give it a shot this weekend. Thanks for the tip!

jef
sv shiva


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

SanderO/jef:

Enjoy! Watch the chart carefully going in as the channel is narrow and very shallow outside the dredged areas. Easy buoy-to-bouy navigation in clear weather but don't try it in fog.

Jim


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

Jim,

Do you know the current controlling depth of the channel into the Watch Hill anchorage? Can you safely carry 6.5 feet?

Looks like a very nice spot for a mid-week layover.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Bill:

My charts are on my boat so I can't check for sure. I believe it's at least 8 feet. I draw 5'7" and never had a problem and I've seen lots of boats in there that draw more than me. 

Jim


----------



## cranki (Jun 11, 2006)

We spent a beautiful afternoon and night at Watch Hill just a couple of weeks ago. Anchored. Dinked in. Waves were big enough to body surf on the beach on the other side of Naptree PT. Took a short walk into town for ice cream. The girls shopped. Dinked back to boat, drinks, dinner, perfect. It's my new favorite cruising stop. (Long-ass channel though)

It was a Sunday afternoon and when we pulled in around 2PM the anchorage was busy, but it's huge so we got a nice spot with plenty of swing room and by dinnertime 90% of the boats had gone home.

From Watch Hill we crossed to Coeckles Harbor, Shelter Island. It's like the anti Block. Cooeckles is a large harbor, probably as big, if not bigger, than Great Salt Pond, It has several anchorages, a nature preserve, and very few boats. Almost too quiet... just a nice peaceful place. 

We've been boatless for about 12 years and I remember Block Island being super crowded way back when so decided to skip it this time around.


----------



## l_lym (Aug 15, 2004)

Interesting. Had just about come the the conclusion that this would be what would do next week. How long did it take you up the channel to Watch Hill? Any other notes for someone who has not been to this area? Which way did you exit to BI Sound?
Thanks,


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

You can enter BI sound through several passes... but the easiest is the most easterly south of Watch Hill.... And since you are going SE it doesn't make sense to take the more westerly passes from FI Sound into BI Sound

jef
sv shiva


----------



## cranki (Jun 11, 2006)

What SanderO said.


----------



## cranki (Jun 11, 2006)

Sorry. The channel into Watch hill is,I think, a bit over 2 miles long so about 1/2 hour. It starts right next to Stonington.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

cranki is correct. It's about 30-40 minutes from the point at the south end of Stonington to the anchorage in Watch Hill. The Watch Hill Passage is the only way in or out of Block Island Sound to consider. From the Passage to Watch Hill (or vice versa) you are looking at twice that time even though you go right past Napatree Point as you enter Fisher Island Sound from the Passage. You have to make a make a big loop due to the shallow water at the west end of Napatree Point.


----------



## seadaddler (Dec 23, 2006)

We sailed from mystic past watch hill onto block and loved every minute
as we rrived on late afternoon and all mooring's were full,we anchored
at the northern eastern part of the pond with other boats all over.
We did this the week after july 4 and it was not as crowded as other 
times so we were told.
We had a great time for our first visit with our 36 hunter and loved 
it and can't wait to do again.
The town dingy dock was crowded but always did fit in anyway,the town
is a short walk into town.
Weekends are crowded for sure but week days are not bad,we spent five day
at block and would do again anchored in the pond is fun,you can also refill
jugs of water at town dingy dock pay showers at east side beach.
Thinking of going back soon.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

This coming Sunday- 8/5/07, I'm solo-sailing to Block Island from Portsmouth. It's just a 30 nm trip, but the first time I've ever done it w/o crew onboard. The wife's taking the ferry to meet up with me mid-week - due to other obligations.

Of course, I'm going to sail the full way - resisting all temptation to turn on the engine, in spite of the forecasted 8-10 kt light winds. They'll be NW winds though - perfect - should get there on one tack.

This should be a very calming experience without an anxious first mate telling me to reduce heel angle.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

True,

Sounds like a lovely sail... but 8-10 NW is a very slow sail from Portsmouth. If you have a cruising shoot this would help.

My boat really doesn't move on a broad reach or down wind in such light winds as we see similar coming up from Pt Jude when it is SW and we give in to the Genny.

You'll be fine sailing solo if you have an auto pilot. Let's hope there is more breeze and I'll take a NW any day up here.

jef
sv shiva


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

TrueBlue said:


> Of course, I'm going to sail the full way - resisting all temptation to turn on the engine, in spite of the forecasted 8-10 kt light winds. They'll be NW winds though - perfect - should get there on one tack.


TB - You are certainly an optimist  I've been going to B.I. once or twice a year for the last 10 years and I have never sailed all the way from NGBay.... and that was with a much higher pointing (c28 or c320) sailboat. The old SWesterly has always been on my nose and usually light. It was always the choice of 15 or 20 short tacks or tacking up to Martha's Vinyard or down to Long Island to get there so I never had the time. Good Luck  I'll be heading out there for part of a week around the 20th myself.... and who knows maybe the winds will be kind to me for a change


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Yes jef, I do have an Autohelm 6000+, with remote. I'm looking forward to it, but do hope the forecast will improve to more favorable winds.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

This is the current forecast - but as you know . . . just wait a minute.

*2 AM ----* 314° NW 12
*5 AM* ---- 2° North 12
*8 AM* ---- 26° NNE 7
*11 AM* ---42° NE 8 
*2 PM* ---- 50° NE 9 
*5 PM* ---- 96° East
*8 PM* ----112° ESE

Had to edit - wunderweather code got all messed up with cut and paste.


----------

